

It’s time to explore the Pebble appstore - whiteshadow
https://blog.getpebble.com/2014/02/03/its-time-to-explore-the-pebble-appstore/

======
jbrooksuk
My Purr[1] watch face is available on there too. It replicates the
functionality of the Durr[2] watch.

[1] [https://github.com/jbrooksuk/Purr](https://github.com/jbrooksuk/Purr)

[2] [http://skreksto.re/products/durr](http://skreksto.re/products/durr)

------
ariwilson
The new Pebble app store seems to be pretty popular. Via server logs, I'm
monitoring 1 game played per second in the new version of my moderately
popular game
([http://www.mypebblefaces.com/apps/4736/4252/8720/](http://www.mypebblefaces.com/apps/4736/4252/8720/)).

------
DenisM
Even though it's time to explore the pebble app store, it seems impossible to
do so without creating a pebble account. All I want is to see the apps, to
decide if pebble is worth buying. Apple allows you to browse their App Store
just fine. Oh well.

------
SwaroopH
iOS only for now. Although they did tweet an Android screenshot on Friday.
Consistently failing every deadline since Kickstarter days :/ However, kudos
to the team, they deserve it for all the hardwork. I'm an early KS backer and
they've delivered far beyond my initial expectations. Can't wait to check out
2.0 and appstore!

~~~
thelonelygod
As long as they deliver quality content I'm fine with companies delaying
things. I'd rather have awesome stuff built compared to meeting every
deadline.

~~~
post_break
Except they said it would be launched today. And never gave a hint the android
would be delayed. It's like saying we're meeting steve for lunch at noon, and
then I show up at noon and say you can't come, it's only me and steve.

~~~
thaumaturgy
Shit happens. They'll deliver.

------
clarky07
Now if only Apple would approve apps to work with them. I have the integration
done, it's approved and whitelisted by pebble for their MFI program, and Apple
rejects it for not being in their MFI program. Thanks Apple.

------
NathanKP
As the early adopter of Pebble in my group of non technical friends I was
always the one that people came to asking how they could install more apps on
their Pebbles, and I had to guide them through the process of downloading and
installing from the website in Mobile Safari. Now that its a one touch process
they'll be able to do it on their own.

------
lyndonh
So does this mean that all purchases on the iOS Pebble App Store have to go
through the iTunes App Store and thus Pebble pay a cut to Apple ? Because
iTunes App Store T&C say all purchases go through them, right ?

~~~
mbrubeck
All watch apps in the Pebble App Store are free. There are no purchases in the
Pebble App Store.

However: It's common for a watch app to require a "companion app" that runs on
the phone. The developer can charge for their companion app through the iTunes
App Store and/or the Google Play store. Then Apple/Google take their usual cut
(and Pebble is not involved in the sale at all).

Source: [http://developer.getpebble.com/2/distribute/publish-to-
pebbl...](http://developer.getpebble.com/2/distribute/publish-to-pebble-
appstore.html)

------
hngiszmo
I bought 2 pebbles and a sony smartwatch 2 for android development. pebble is
a pain in comparison. only 8 pebble apps installable at once? black and white,
no touch, just 3 buttons with #4 being reserved for "back". SW2 is rather easy
to program but also has severe limitations. nothing can have buttons and
scroll at the same time. pebbles is programmed in C++.

Yeah, these smart accessories are nice but still just gimmicks. Galaxy gear
working only with 4.3 Android phones from Samsung is the biggest joke of all
but yeah, they try to pull of an Apple-scam.

~~~
htormey
"pebbles is programmed in C++."

Don't they have a new js api?

[http://developer.getpebble.com/2/guides/javascript-
guide.htm...](http://developer.getpebble.com/2/guides/javascript-guide.html)

------
socksy
A little offtopic, but I love the mouse-over effect on the blog header. It
makes the text immediately stick out and seem more real — in the sense that
this presentation says about making games "juicy":
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fy0aCDmgnxg](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fy0aCDmgnxg)

It's a pity that it only links to a permalink of the blog, rather than being a
call to action of some kind.

------
MojoJolo
How was Pebble on Android? I'm planning to buy Pebble and I'm on Android
(Nexus 5). I first thought it was an iOS exclusive but then I saw in on Google
Play [0].

[0]
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.getpebble....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.getpebble.android&hl=en)

~~~
sp332
I used to have trouble with it dropping the connection a lot, but it hasn't
been a problem lately. I recommend adding the 3rd-party Pebble Notifier app to
limit which notifications get sent over. It even has Tasker integration.

Edit: there was one case where a Pebble update didn't work (maybe got
interrupted) and was basically bricked until I connected it to a friend's
iPhone. So I would say overall, the Android version is a second-class citizen,
but generally usable.

------
6thSigma
I wonder what % of their users are on Android. Everyone I know who owns a
Pebble is on Android. Perhaps that is the minority?

------
cstrat
If you play tennis, try out my Tennis scoring app, called Tennis Pro.

Would love some feedback!

